# ArrayList<int>



## roddy (21. Mrz 2006)

Ich hoffe das Thema gabs noch nicht, eine Suche nach ArrayList<int> führt zu n Treffern mit ArrayList, aber schaut nicht nach, ob das "<int>" auch noch dahinter steht.

Mein Problem ist: Wenn ich eine ArrayList für Integer initialisieren will, sagt mir Eclipse:

Syntax error on token "int", Dimensions expected after this token

Wenn ich das ganze mit einem Array mache:

ArrayList<int[]> arraylist = new ArrayList<int[]>();

ist Eclipse zufrieden. Ich will aber keine Integerarrays in einer Liste sammeln, sondern ganz normale Integer. Das muss doch auch irgendwie gehen... Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie ich das anpacken kann?


----------



## norman (21. Mrz 2006)

meinst du das?:
	
	
	
	





```
ArrayList<Integer> a = new ArrayList<Integer>();
```


----------



## roddy (21. Mrz 2006)

Oh Mann, da hätt ich echt selbst draufkommen können... Danke!


----------

